# Skroty klawiaturowe w konsoli

## dexxt

Witam,

Poszukuje programu, ktory spelnialby podobne funkcje jak xbindkeys, ale dzialal w konsoli, bez udzalu serwera X oraz zeby mozna bylo go uruchamiac jako daemona z roznymi plikami konfiguracyjnymi. 

Licze na Wasze podpowiedzi.

p.s. sorry za brak pliterek - komp z ktorego pisze nie ma polskiego systemu.

pozdrawiam dexxt

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja Ci proponuję

```
alias
```

man bash

man alias

----------

## dexxt

Chodzi mi bardziej o to, żeby to działało bez potwierdzania enterem, czyli po wciśnięciu klawisza następuje od razu jakaś akcja, z aliasem tak się nie da.

----------

## BeteNoire

Konsola tu konsola. TU naciskamy Enter  :Razz: 

----------

## v7n

nie może być. skoro skróty typu ctrl+c działają bez entera, to musi być jakiś myk, żeby inne kombinacje też działały bez entera.

sam jestem ciekaw solucji, fajnie by było mieć np mocp+klawisze multimedialne w konsolce   :Cool: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Heh, a po co Ci klawisze multimedialne do programu, który i tak ma obsługę klawiszową?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## manwe_

Ctrl+... wysyłają znaki, które są przez powłokę interpretowane [np. ctrl+d == eof], to nie jest uruchamianie programów. Jedynie gdzie widzę taką możliwość, to funkcje wbudowane w same terminale x11. Taki mrxvt [aktualnie używam], pozwala na przypisanie do skrótów klawiszowych m.in. makr Exec [wywołanie programu poza kontrolą terminala, np. otwarcie przeglądarki z parametrem, którym jest zaznaczony text] lub NewTab [otwarcie nowej zakładki z jakimś programem, np. mc].

----------

## v7n

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Heh, a po co Ci klawisze multimedialne do programu, który i tak ma obsługę klawiszową?  

 wybraź sobie, ze mam na tty1 odpalony np edytor txtu, a w tle jest mocp. klikam (naciskam) przycisk 'next' na klawiaturze i mocp odgrywa następny utwór podczas gdy w edytorze ciągle sobie edytuję.

----------

## nbvcxz

to byłaby rzeczywiście przydatna funkcja; ale jeszcze jedno - pisząc "w konsoli" większość ma pewnie na myśli bash, a co prawda dla zsh jest coś takiego:

http://zsh.sunsite.dk/Guide/zshguide04.html

teraz nie mam możliwości wypróbowania, ale to chyba to co potrzeba   :Cool: 

----------

## dexxt

Witam ponownie

Udalo mi sie wynalezc program, ktory spelnia moje oczekiwania:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=actkbd

Pozdrawiam, dexxt

----------

